# How many wore a fursuit to their first con and how was it?



## RoscoTL (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm pretty new here and I just wanted some feedback to that question. I'm in the proccess of gettin one, but I wanted to know about all of you. 

Also do you talk in them, I know it's not usually done, but how many of you talk in suit at a con???????


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 28, 2009)

I wore a suit to my first fur con. It was fun but it took careful planning to ensure I would enjoy it.

You can talk in suit just don't talk in suit around kids.

Also I suggest getting a camel pack to carry around so you can easily hydrate yourself.


----------



## RoscoTL (Feb 28, 2009)

That's cool, are there a lot of children at cons?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 28, 2009)

1.) No I didn't wear a suit to my first con in 1988. It wouldn't have been a fursuit, anyway. Would have been a Klingon costume, most likely.

2.) I really don't think there were many children at the last few Further Confusion events. I remember Nicodemus brought his cute little one with him to FC09 but I can't comment for the kid factor at the other events, though.

I'm still trying to figure out if a camelback pack will work with the suit in planning. Sounds like a good idea, anyway if you have that much room in your suit.

_edit_-Wear the pack inside the suit or just carry it/wear it on the outside? Now I'm confused ... (and it doesn't take much-I have children/grandchildren!)

_Kellan, the old warhorse_


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 28, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> You can talk in suit just don't talk in suit around kids.


Hehe, kind of like today. I was walking down boston post road today in Sudbury, and a new verizon store opened up. Guess who they had in front of the store to attract costomers. A tall ass guy in a bear fursuit. We gave him high fives 'n' shit. But he WOULDNT talk...


----------



## RoscoTL (Mar 1, 2009)

Cool, I would talk in mine if I had one.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 1, 2009)

RoscoTL said:


> That's cool, are there a lot of children at cons?



Not in suit. There are not many children in there in general but parents who are furs will bring their kids along.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 1, 2009)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> 1.) No I didn't wear a suit to my first con in 1988. It wouldn't have been a fursuit, anyway. Would have been a Klingon costume, most likely.
> 
> 2.) I really don't think there were many children at the last few Further Confusion events. I remember Nicodemus brought his cute little one with him to FC09 but I can't comment for the kid factor at the other events, though.
> 
> ...



If you make your suit to accommodate a back-pack type pack you can do it that way.

I bought one that is just the pack itself and put it in a bag and had my spot carry it.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 1, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> If you make your suit to accommodate a back-pack type pack you can do it that way.
> 
> I bought one that is just the pack itself and put it in a bag and had my spot carry it.



Aha ... now I understand. I think I would have my spotter (my wife) just carry a sports bottle. My family cycles so we have a few. I would have to get a straw of some type to attach to it, though.

Kellan, the old warhorse.


----------



## Rath Illucer (Mar 2, 2009)

I didn't wear a full suit or even a partial to my very first furcon, but I did wear paws/tail, and wig+ears. I wasn't sure if i should, but I was actually more comfortable rather than otherwise. I also convinced my mate who was hesitant to go to wear stuff I made for her, and it was amazing ^^;

We plan on going back next year, and I may have a suit/partial actually done by then, but I wanted to make sure I had a good grasp of the con I was going to - meaning I very much so appreciated my sight being un-compromised XD


----------



## RoscoTL (Mar 3, 2009)

Cool


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep! Probably one of my fondest memories of Morphicon 08 was me being led my my best friends and boyfriend across busy intersections from our hotel to the con's hotel. And people beeping and clapping out the window. I did bring clothes too, along with me. I can't stay in my suit for very long- it gets soooo god awful hot. Need fans. Badly.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 4, 2009)

Furfright 05 , went there with my fursuit to my 1st con. Had NO clue what I was doing there , but I was there. Thankfully my vision was great and needed no spotter.
   I was so nervous and paranoid that the suit gave me something to focus on so I stayed in it most of the time I was there.
   Just try to be aware of your surroundings. ANd I doubt you will many if any kids there. MOst parents are smart enough to keep their kids away from furries. I have kids so I can get away with saying that.
   Have fun with it man. Thats what it's all about.


----------

